# TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?



## blazeD (16. Dezember 2011)

*TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Moin moin 

ich lese jetzt schon seit einigen tagen hier im forum mit, da ich mich wegen battlefield 3 "gezwungen" sehe, einen rechner zu kaufen,
mich nerven die schlechte grafik und die 24 spieler Begrenzung auf der PS3 tierisch^^
Ich hab mir jetzt einen Rechner erstellt mit folgenden Komponenten: i5 2500k, 8 gb ddr3 1333 mhz corsair, gtx 570 etc.
Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, ich habe einen 40 zoll 3d tv von sony (ex 725) mit 200 hz etc.
Ist der zum Zocken geeignet? Oder würdet ihr komplett abraten über einen TV mit dem PC zu zocken?
SIeht die Grafik auf einem 24 Zoll Monitor in Full HD besser aus als auf meinem TV? 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 


EDIT: Achso ich sitze ca. 2 m vom TV entfernt, also entweder so, oder ich würde den PC ganz normal an einen Schreibtisch stellen und dann eben nen 24 Zöller :p


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Klar kann man an dem TV zocken, nur will man das immer da der Stromverbrauch um einiges höher ist. Generell würde ich einen Monitor vorziehen, und 3D vom TV wäre für die Games unnütz. Man könnte ja gelegendlich auf dem TV zocken indem man ein extra HDMI Kabel nimmt


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Da tu den TV schon hast, probier es aus. 

Der Monitor ist im Zweifelsfall gleich bestellt und nach 3 Tagen da.


----------



## blazeD (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Okay ich versuche es erstmal mit dem TV


----------



## Rigg83 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

ich habe mir jetzt ein hdmi auf dvi kabel bei conrad bestellt, echt guter preis, und will auch testen auf meinem 42" zu zocken aber nur als highlight am tag. ich denke bei bf3 musst eshcon weit entfert sitzen aber zb hdro oder sc2 sind bestimmt genila auf tv!!!!!!!!!!*freu* kabel kommt morgen oder montag


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Ich hab mir auch einen Rechner zu meinem 46 Zöller gestellt. Das hat schon was. 
Man muss nur zusehen das man eine passende Sitzgelegenheit hat, damit Tastatur und Maus auch bequem zu bedienen sind.


----------



## Rigg83 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch einen Rechner zu meinem 46 Zöller gestellt. Das hat schon was.
> Man muss nur zusehen das man eine passende Sitzgelegenheit hat, damit Tastatur und Maus auch bequem zu bedienen sind.




ja da bin ich auch noch am nachdenken!
was zockst du alles auf dem tv? und was ist das beste bisher?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Ich glaub, wenn du BF3 auf deinem 40er spielst und nur 2 Meter entfernt sitzt, machen sich deine Augen schnell bemerkbar , bei den vielen Effekten und generell bei so schnellen Games.
Games wie Anno z.B. kann man meiner Meinung nach sehr gut an einem TV spielen, viel übersichtlicher, hab's selbst schon an meinem 42er ausprobiert


----------



## Rigg83 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

sc2 und hdro sollten sehr genial sein, da freue ich mich am meisten draf...aber auch C++ und CAD vom bett aus auf 42" sind bestimmt seehr sehr genial, naja ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*



Rigg83 schrieb:


> ja da bin ich auch noch am nachdenken!
> was zockst du alles auf dem tv? und was ist das beste bisher?



Bisher hab ich mich auf Fallout New Vegas, Starcraft 2 und Supreme Commander Forged Alliance beschränkt. Das beste? Keine Ahnung, kommt auf die Laune an.


----------



## Rigg83 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

ja vor allem bei sc2 freu ich mich und bf bin ich allgmein gespannt aber dazu muss ich noch gucke wie ich alles positioniere was tastatur und maus angeht


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Also ich hab so was ähnliches hier als Couch:

KARLSTAD 2 Récamieren und 2er-Sofa - Blekinge weiß - IKEA

Auf dem extrabreiten Teil sitzt (bzw. liegt ) man insgesamt etwas tiefer und kann die Tastatur gut bedienen, wenn man sie schräg links neben sich liegen hat. Für die Maus rechts ist ein fester Untergrund nicht schlecht. Ich hab übergangsweise ein Frühstücksbrett aus Kunstoff zum Mousepad umfunktioniert.


----------



## Rigg83 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

auch net schlecht...ja will gucken ob ich mir das harte brett von roccat hole dafür.
mach maln bild von dir beim zocken am tv


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*



Rigg83 schrieb:


> mach maln bild von dir beim zocken am tv



Nö, das fällt unter Geheimhaltung.


----------



## Rigg83 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

würd mich auch schämen, kein problem!!!!


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: TV oder Monitor fürs Zocken!?*

Na ja, was heist schämen. Es müssen halt nicht gerade Bilder von mir im Netz grasieren, auf denen ich faul auf der Couch rumhänge und am zocken bin. Ruckzuck hat man seinen Ruf weg.


----------

